# Suggestsions for nooby photographer's first DSLR



## Slarsen88 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello all, 

I'm new to the canonrumors forum and to photography. I'm looking for suggestions for a camera that has great still and video capabilities. My budget is about ~$1200.

Thank you for the advice and suggestions!


----------



## erwinrm (Jul 24, 2012)

T4i with the 18-135 kit lens is $1199. That's a very good starter kit for any hobbyist.


----------



## Slarsen88 (Jul 24, 2012)

I have found the 60d with the same size lense for $1199 Amazon or, if it's still avaiable, for $899 at Frys, is there an advantage for picking the T4i over the 60d?


----------



## erwinrm (Jul 24, 2012)

For me, it's Digic 5, higher ISO, and continuous video focus for the T4i. You might prefer the better viewfinder and better overall build of the 60D.


----------



## Slarsen88 (Jul 24, 2012)

Awesome, thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 25, 2012)

I would recommend having a good look at the nikon d3200 too since you are not invested in either format right now


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 26, 2012)

Go into a shop and try a few bodies out in the hand.

The 600D (T3i) for example is quite a different camera to handle and hold than a 60D.

The Nikons have a quite different menu system and some interface differences (as a newb you may find a depth of field preview button useful, all canon DSLRs except the 1100D / T3 have this, only the upper end Nikons feature it)

I personally would suggest a cheaper body that gives you some PIC modes (so that is the rebels) but with manual controls to move on to when you are ready.

But you have to be happy with how any camera you buy fits in the hand, fits at the eye, and able to reach the main controls.

I would advocate a body and 18-55 IS kit, I wouldn't advocate the 18-135.. to expensive for an unexceptional lens. Better value and range with the similarly priced body + 18-55IS + 55-250IS combo.

Or take the other route and do it old school. Why not buy a body only and a prime lens (say the 28mm f2.8, 35mm f2.0 or 40mm f2.8 ) and learn loads about depth of field control and perspective? Zoom lenses are great, but they make for lazy learners... in my opinion. A fast aperture prime is the way to learn lots quickly and with the examples I've given it needn't cost the earth.

Maybe a body & 18-55 kit with a fast aperture prime is the more user friendly way to go about it... but I would opine that the 18-135 is the wrong thing to buy... especially if you are interested in video (all canon DSLRs nowadays do video, and its very decent on everything except the low budget 1100D / T3)


----------



## erwinrm (Jul 26, 2012)

Here's a good deal:

Price Drop: Canon EOS Rebel T4i with EF-S 18-55mm IS II Lens - $829.99 Shipped (Compare at $949.00)
$40.00 price drop from earlier today: eBay is featuring the Canon EOS Rebel T4i with EF-S 18-55mm IS II Lens as a Deal of the Day for $829.99 shipped (compare at $949.00). Plus, "You'll earn $16.60 in eBay Bucks."

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/Default.aspx?Cat=Canon-Deals


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Jul 27, 2012)

For a first DSLR I would buy the Canon T3 and spend the rest of the budget on lenses. Reasoning is that a T3 with the 18-55 kit lens can be found for less than $500. For another $200 (less if you find the rebate bargains) you can add the 55-250 or the 70-300. Add $125 for the 50mm f1.8 and you still have $350 for "accessories"
like a bag, a flash, several filters or pocket change. What you end up with is an extremely serviceable kit that doesn't break the bank and will allow you to experiment to your heart's content. Some would argue that SLRs
only come into favor above 135mm. If you really want to learn photography with an slr, I'll give you an alternative way to spend your money - buy the T3 body only (~$400) and buy two lenses - my personal choices would be the 35mm f2.0 and the 85mm f1.8 each around $400. The 35mm is an excellent "street" lens and both are significantly "faster" than the kit lens. Each will challenge you to "see" photographs and will provide you
with excellent files. Good luck


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 27, 2012)

I would specifically advise against the T3 for a newb... when you are first getting a handle on apertures and depth of field, the depth of field preview is invaluable. It's the one notable thing another wise great wee camera lacks.


----------



## Wideopen (Aug 7, 2012)

T4i or 60D will be more then enough.


----------



## Ryan708 (Aug 8, 2012)

check out canon's refurb section. I got a 60D with a 18-135 lens for 1000$ from adorama with a 1 year warranty. refurb is not bad at all, they are more thoroughly check over than the normal quality controll. I solf my 18-135 because i had that range covered with higher quality lenses. No matter what you buy I would also purchase a 50mm/1.8 lens to get your hands on a fast, sharp lens. Dont reject the idea that "comfort is more important than specs" A camera that feels good to you is extremely important. I tryed Nikon and hated the user interface, and zooming was ass-backwards to what felt natural. Nikon's lower end camera need more buttons and less menu's in my opinion.

the T1i is a nice recently discontinued camera, and therefor is cheap used. Its better than the T3, in every aspect im pretty sure, and will be cheaper. The LCD on the t3 sucks. the t1i has the nice 980,000 pixel 3" screen
the LCD screen doesnt help take good pics, but once you see that beautiful near-million pixel LCD you wont go back


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 3, 2012)

5Dc/2 + 50mm 1.8/1.4.

Done.


----------

